# Soul Eater



## mameks (Oct 16, 2010)

there might have already been a topic, but i'm not into necro...bumping
currently watching it, it's seriously awesome. wondering how many other people have watched/are watching it?
also:- lols-worthy fan-subbing


Spoiler: epic spoilers, do not open unless you've watched up to at least ep40


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 17, 2010)

You made a topic! I read the manga now and it turns a whole different direction after the battle for BREW! 
These are the differences I found (till chapter 41)


Spoiler



Maka finds out about the snake in Marie, but doesn't know what to do.
BJ found it trough his ability and removes it.
Chrona leafs Death City with Medusa.
BJ is killed, with Stein framed. And Stein fled with Marie to find the real killer.



This tread will die soon though!


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> You made a topic! I read the manga now and it turns a whole different direction after the battle for BREW!
> These are the differences I found (till chapter 41)
> 
> 
> ...


NO~!!!
Yeah, someone was just saying how different the manga is from the anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still, it was seriously epic.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2010)

Finished the Anime, never finished the manga. I better start reading


----------



## suppachipmunk (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finished the anime a couple weeks ago.  It was good.  I guess I need to read the manga to see how different they are.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 17, 2010)

My spoiler is from like 2/3 chapters after it began to differ


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome anime, i watched it last year. (brings back memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
You should try reading the manga cause it's wayyy better than the anime and cause it's not finished yet. just know that from episode 42-51 the ending is not the real ending of this story. BLACK STAR IS SUGOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> BLACK STAR IS SUGOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This.


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2010)

I would watch it but finding licensed animu (at a decent quality) means me searching more sites than my usual ones.


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I would watch it but finding licensed animu (at a decent quality) means me searching more sites than my usual ones.


DL buy it?


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 17, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dual-Audio MKVs and Single-Audio JPN MP4 subs, DDL for both, all in 6 mouse clicks. Expand that list of "usual sites".


----------



## pitman (Oct 18, 2010)

Shounen series are meant to be read and in big marathons, following SE on a weekly basis was pretty frustrating.
I should get to reading it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 18, 2010)

Soul Eater was sweet.

Bakemonogatari is better though, and nothing can ever beat that. Watch it and you'll stop watching animu.


----------



## mameks (Oct 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Soul Eater was sweet.
> 
> Bakemonogatari is better though, and nothing can ever beat that. Watch it and you'll stop watching animu.


Yeah, but i want them 



Spoiler



to show us the previous  summer when he was bitten


. Although my favourite ending is still that of Code Geass R2 



Spoiler


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah r2's ending was sad but it was one of the most convincing and the best ending in anime I ever saw.I like the way how the creator let the audience think/conclude as to what the ending is.As for soul eater,i stopped reading at chapter 41.Gotta read it back.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 24, 2010)

I enjoyed the fights in AMV's (specially the Stein and Black Star ones), but I didnt like how it ended completely different from the actual manga... also, super ultra victory punch of courage was kinda lame


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the fights in AMV's (specially the Stein and Black Star ones), but I didnt like how it ended completely different from the actual manga... also, super ultra victory punch of courage was kinda lame



Yup, The reason the story changed from the manga's (from about 40 going up) was only because they got a 51 episode contract. They only had 51 episodes and since the manga isn't complete yet they had to change the story in the anime in order to get an ending. Sucks though, would have been a great on-going anime rite about now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you should try reading the manga, it's still on-going and it's going pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BLACK STAR WILL SURPASS GODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUGOIIIIIIII


----------



## mameks (Oct 24, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the fights in AMV's (specially the Stein and Black Star ones), but I didnt like how it ended completely different from the actual manga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, _that_ was kind sucky...v_v


----------



## Multiskin (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm most shoked with the fansub comments than the image..... 
am i the only one who sees a gamecube instead of the .... hmmm.. i've forgot the name...


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2010)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> i'm most shoked with the fansub comments than the image.....
> am i the only one who sees a gamecube instead of the .... hmmm.. i've forgot the name...


SPARTAA~


Spoiler: name



BREW


Also, how did this not get permission to continue, yet naruto did/has....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 5, 2010)

51 Episodes, it ended a good note. Reason is beause there's Bleach, they almost indentical compare to the principles of techniques.


----------

